
Apple: Their Tablet Computer History - joelg87
http://liquidpubs.com/blog/2010/11/08/apple-their-tablet-computer-history/
======
joetek
_Please note: iOS-Safari (iPad/iPhone/iPod) is limited to loading just the
first 6-6.5 MB of images on a webpage. To see all images, please use another
browser. Thank you._

I get that there are a lot of images in the post, but you couldn't keep it
under 6Mb?

~~~
lukifer
This limitation seems very bizarre on the iPhone 4, which has 512MB of memory.
(I'm actually pretty annoyed that MobileSafari doesn't have configurable
caching in general; I'd happily give up a gig of solid-state storage if it
meant that web pages always stayed in memory once loaded.)

------
ctdonath
Gotta wonder who has the largest collection of these products and prototypes.

Word is Jobs won't have nostalgic old products around, no matter how important
or successful they were. If it's not in production now, it has failed; only
current success should be on one's mind.

------
furyg3
I'm kind of shocked that the eMate (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMate_300>)
wasn't mentioned. IMHO, it's somewhere between a laptop and a PDA/tablet.

